# Ruhl qualifies!



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2006)

I was afraid he wouldn't make it, but Markus Ruhl, along with Paco Bautista and Dennis Wolf, qualified through the Spain Pro.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 28, 2006)

I hope Ruhl has a great showing! That's my boy right there...


----------



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2006)

Let me find some pics...


----------



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

is he going to be in the olympia?


----------



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> is he going to be in the olympia?



Whether he'll actually compete, I don't know. But I would imagine so.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Whether he'll actually compete, I don't know. But I would imagine so.



no compete, that is what i meant.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome. His shoulders are immense.


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2006)

One of the worst syntlinal abusers today and one of the worst physiques of  all time.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 29, 2006)

I like Ruhl because, of all the people on the stage, he seems to be enjoying himself the most.  Like he's really just happy to be there.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

Ehhh, looks pretty shitty. So...asymetrical.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 29, 2006)

That's kind of what I like about him. He's the ultimate mass monster. To him it's like "Fuck aesthetics, I'm a beast."


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 29, 2006)

I heard he is 100% natural, if you don't count drinking protein shakes....


----------



## Spud (Sep 29, 2006)

I heard he is the guinea pig in every single steroid test out there.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> One of the worst syntlinal abusers today and one of the worst physiques of all time.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2006)

His shoulders don't look real.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2006)

*Source*

*



Misc Comments: Markus Rules! Markus Ruhl is a freaky mass lover's dream and thus he won over the crowd and the judges at the 24th NOC. What's the difference between Ruhl (1st) and Francisco Bautista (4th)? Markus knows how to use synthol. Markus injects deep in the muscle, so his delts and biceps don't look tumor ridden as Bautista's side delts do. Anyone who doubts Markus is on the synthol needs only take a gander at the scars on his delts and his back double biceps. Have you ever seen a front lat spread turned into a delt pose? Check Markus out.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2006)

Source



> I disagree with your assessment of Markus Ruhl. The only thing that hinders Markus from being Mr. O is Ronnie's retirement, better symmetry and a little more condition. You stated in one of your issues that Markus is not a top ten contender. I want to know 10 contenders who are better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

His biceps did get a lot bigger quick. Everything else was already HUGE when he first hit the scene... I think he's actually lost chest size! If he's using synthol however, my question would be why hasn't he done his triceps? That's always been a weak point for him...


----------

